# Simple n00b problem

## Aman9090

Hey guys

I had started a thread earlier about this but my eagerness and my excitement made me much up that thread, so here is a new one in the right forum this time and with more info. Hopefully I can get an answer this time  :Smile: 

MADbull has been helping me but now we're both confused. Here is my problem:

I have just installed Gentoo 1.4 and I have everything working accept for one problem. I seem to have run into some network problems.

At bootup, I get this message:

```
Problem starting needed services

Couldn't start up eth0
```

I have taken percausions of:

Compiling kernel to how it should be

making dep and a clean bzImage

editing /etc/conf.d/net

rc-update net.eth0 default

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start (came back with same error - Failed to start up eth0)

added via-rhine to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4

I have put via-rhine as an include in the menuconfig and it was trying to modprobe it. So then I put it in modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 and it was biznatching about something - I then took it out, recompiled kernel, and it stopped complaining about that. It still gives me the error, however. I really can't use the computer until net connection is working, so all help is greatly appreciated.  :Smile: 

My specs are as follows:

VIA KT400 SOYO Motherboard (using VIA-RHINE for ethernet drivers)

Athlon XP 2400+ Proc

512mb DDR 3500 RAM

Radeon 8500 Graphics Card

120gb Hard Drive 7200RPM

Thanks, again, in advance, for any help. If you need more info on what has already occured in this process, check out this thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=103876

Thanks again!

----------

## MADcow

that part about the via-rhine was confusing, let me say one thing

you either want it COMPILED IN (y in menuconfig and then remake bzImage, you know the deal) or 

as a module (Y in menuconfig and then make modules modules_install) and add via-rhine to /etc/modules.autoload    OR (if you use multiple kernel versions and only want it to load when you run 2.4 add it to /etc/modules.autoload.d/2.4   you DON"t need it in both. putting it in /etc/modules.autoload is probably better. remember, # denotes a comment as in most config files.

also check out /etc/init.d/net.eth0 one more time, remember, you want to use DHCPCD (dhcp Client Daemon). dhcp can be started manually using dhcpcd <iface> like this:

ifconfig eth0 down;ifconfig eth0 up&&dhcpcd eth0

but you DON'T need to do that. that is what the init script does for you on boot, or when you call /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start.

or somehting

----------

## Aman9090

tried doing so - same thing - same error - same problem.

----------

## digitalsy

As I asked before, is your ethernet an onboard ethernet controller if so make sure it is ENABLED in the BIOS.

----------

## Aman9090

It is - I'm sorry I forgot to mention that - I checked and it was infact enabled. I even set it as the 3rd boot option.

----------

## digitalsy

well if it's enabled, your kernel should see it when you do a dmesg | less it should show up as eth0...which it's not, so I'm guessing something is wrong with the onboard network interface....try putting a pci network card in, and see if you get an eth0 in your dmesg. If you do then something's wrong with your onboard interface.

----------

## jaska

The problem could be unresolved symbols in the via-rhine drivers. Via-rhine drivers for network cards have never been too great in the past but still. You probably should go buy a good and cheap realtek 8139 based card if you cannot get this working.

----------

## digitalsy

Onboard components suck, don't try going all cheap and integrated you'll just end up having problems and buying pci cards in the end. Grab yourself a D-Link 538-TX (8139 Realtek chip) the module to load would be 8139too

-digi

----------

## Aman9090

Saying that onboard components suck is pretty uneducated my friend... It is MUCH faster than my network card - when I bought my new mobo I threw the network card out because the new onboard one was so much better. Remember, not EVERYONE uses linux  :Wink:  - When this was a winbloze box it DID work  :Very Happy: 

Anyways, dmesg isn't working for me... i have other network cards available to me... Must I go through with having this as my LAN connection and not my mobo's?

----------

## Aman9090

I just put in an old 8139 card I found and I compiled them into the kernel - not modules...

STILL DOESNT WORK

I don't care HOW i have to get net connections working but I need it. What the hell am I doing wrong? No matter what fuggin driver I use and how I use it nothing works. Is there a simple way to do this step by step??

----------

## Aman9090

Found something interesting...

Right now, at the bottom of the output of dmesg | less it gives me something like this:

8139too Ethernet Driver (and blah blah blah model number blah)

is this a good thing? If so, how can I get these drivers activated and working at the start?

----------

## kwiqsilver

That's not true at all.

Do you run PCI card based ATAPI controllers? Or can you not trust your integrated PCI controller?

Integration is not any worse than external components. Quite the opposite: integration reduces latency.

Everything on my notebook is integrated (except the graphics), and I've never had a problem. I have an Epia based car PC with integrated everything, and it works great, with the via-rhine driver. My newest PC has integrated sound and networking (in adition to the normal stuff) and works perfectly as well (another via-rhine chip).

The only integrated part I would never want is integrated video, and that's only because it has a slower chip and uses the system RAM. I'd rather spend $35 on a geForce4MX with 64MB to get top quality 2D and passable 3D.

But if anybody integrated 64MB ino the on-board video, I wouldn't complain.

All three of my boxes run gentoo flawlessly with their integrated parts.

----------

## kwiqsilver

Aman, run "lspci" as root, and post the results here.

It's part of the pciutils package.

Unless you have a realtek card in there, you shouldn't be getting a message about the 8139too driver.

It might be trying to load that module because you put it in /etc/modules.autoload or because you compiled that driver into the kernel (there are a few drivers set by default in the packages).

In either case, if the card isn't there, the driver is useless.

lspci will let us know what you have and what drivers you need.

----------

## Aman9090

lol run isn't a command...

I'm sorry, i don't understand - what do i type to run lspci?

----------

## Aman9090

by the way, I DO have a realtek card I just installed - however when I plug in a cable to the card it doesn't light up like its supposed to - when i compiled support in for that it didn't work.

----------

## MADcow

most of my boxes have intergrated lan+sound. all of them work fine. as well as one box with onboard video.

(those are desktops)

as far as notebooks: all my notebooks have integrated everything (except for PCMCIA WLAN cards, which work fine), and it works fine.

andrew: you THREW IT OUT?? that's retarted. you could have given it to me  :Smile: 

andrew: emerge pciutils&&lspci|less

----------

## kwiqsilver

 *Aman9090 wrote:*   

> lol run isn't a command...
> 
> I'm sorry, i don't understand - what do i type to run lspci?

 

When I say run "xxx", I mean type in that command at the console prompt.

If you have the realtek card, then it's good that you see that message about 8139too.

----------

## Aman9090

ok well...

I decided to load it as a module as MADcow angrily told me to over AIM. I modprobed 8139too and it gave me this error: 

```
init_modules: No such device
```

 And then goes on about this code and a possibility of invalid parameters blah blah... advice?

----------

## MADcow

warning: this post contains offensive language. COVAR YOUR EYES CHILDARNE

(yes, reading this post with your eyes closed WILL HELP)

 *Quote:*   

> (18:13:07) me: emerge pciutils
> 
> (18:13:09) Andrew G: but i cant
> 
> (18:13:12) me: see what url it wants
> ...

 

RAWR! rage!

oh yea, and that error is most likely because it doesn't think that you have the card.

make sure it is pushed in all the way and locked in place.

although you don't need to be told that, as you are a hardware guy...

edit: are you sure that the card works?

----------

## Aman9090

lol if hardware is my specialty, then the card works  :Wink: 

yes I'm pretty damn sure it works because I just yanked it out of another comp (that scentence sucked - i unscrewed it from one and placed it in mine and screwed it into place [correction])

Let me see what happens now...

----------

## Aman9090

ok i see my ethernet controller on my mobo and it says it's Rhine-II - not just rhine - apparently meaning that it is a different controller which is why it wasn't working  :Sad: 

Are there compatable and working Rhine-II drivers by any chance? atleast when i run make menuconfig it doesn't have any...

my realtek card did not show up.

----------

## Aman9090

yay some good news... I'm still pissed tho..

I got via-rhine to load. i modprobed it fine.

I still get the same error as always, however.. what the HELL haven't I done yet that I am supposed to? I dont fucking get it  :Sad: 

----------

## digitalsy

 *Aman9090 wrote:*   

> Saying that onboard components suck is pretty uneducated my friend... It is MUCH faster than my network card - when I bought my new mobo I threw the network card out because the new onboard one was so much better. Remember, not EVERYONE uses linux  - When this was a winbloze box it DID work 
> 
> Anyways, dmesg isn't working for me... i have other network cards available to me... Must I go through with having this as my LAN connection and not my mobo's?

 

Oh I'm sorry, I didn't know that position was spelled posision as you so educatedly pointed out to us each time your gf was on your case, if you even have a gf. I don't like integrated components, mostly because they tend to use cpu/ram that I'd rather keep. Pay less for a mobo with integrated components + use money for pci card and you have yourself a much more efficient setup. YES, integrated works, but with a performance drawback. As for calling me uneducated, i'm sorry my help to you thus far has been unappreciated maybe you need to go back to windows because it seems to me that you don't even understand how to follow simple instructions. We/I have shown quite alot of patience with you - fend for yourself you whiney windows user.

----------

## Aman9090

That wasn't the reply I was expecting... no way in hell I'd go back to windows  :Rolling Eyes:  - I was saying it was an uneducated comment, not that YOU were uneducated... but now I think you are because you so in-correctly deciphered my post..

Anyways, does someone actually have helpful information for me?

PS: You can doubt the existence of my beautiful girlfriend, however that would just prove you dont have one of your own if you have nothing better to do then to trash-talk a newbie linux user on the gentoo forums... I'm sorry, I wouldn't be asking this question and having these problems if I had a life and a girl - we have been going out for three years so dont give me that bullshit.

Again, if anyone has an answer I'm more than greatful  :Smile: Last edited by Aman9090 on Wed Nov 12, 2003 12:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MADcow

:sigh: no fighting, children.

what does the output from lsmod look like?

----------

## kwiqsilver

digitalsy, I think you're making generalizations about integrated components.

Having an integrated video is a drain on performance, since it hogs some of the system ram for video ram, and system ram is slower than on board ram.

I would never want to run X on my Epia system, which uses that style (but the console isn't slow).

Having a "soft" modem (aka winmodem), as most integrated notebooks do, is a drain, since it uses the CPU to handle some tasks normally handled by the chips on the modem card.

Having integrated ethernet or sound is no more of a drain than having that chipset in a PCI card.

You have a lot of things integrated today that I remember having ISA or PCI cards for years ago, like IDE, floppy, serial, parallel, USB, and FireWire.

As transistor density goes up, it's easier to integrate things, and they get integrated based on their need (every computer needs a drive controller), and their simplicity (usb is just a channel, it doesn't need a 20M transistor GPU and 256MB of DDR RAM like a 3D card).

I've measured all of my network cards: a five year old 3c95x, a three year old 8139too, a two year old integrated e100, and two recent via-rhines.

None deviated from my average transfer rate by more than a few percent.

I like having the network on board, because it means less cards to deal with. The only things I wouldn't want on board are video if I run a GUI and sound on my gaming box (on my Gentoo boxes I don't care, since I only play stereo oggs and mp3s, and the occasional movie on my notebook which only has stereo output).

----------

## Aman9090

```
Module             Size               Used By         Not Tainted

via-rhine          14576             0
```

---

There ya go

----------

## MADcow

hmmm, it seems that the  module is being used then. you must be doing something wrong that isn't related to any modules or the kernel itself.

go fix it

EDIT: i might be wrong...

----------

## Aman9090

hmmm... wanna tell me how to fix it??   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## digitalsy

 *kwiqsilver wrote:*   

> digitalsy, I think you're making generalizations about integrated components.
> 
> Having an integrated video is a drain on performance, since it hogs some of the system ram for video ram, and system ram is slower than on board ram.
> 
> I would never want to run X on my Epia system, which uses that style (but the console isn't slow).
> ...

 

I was referring to mostly video and sound, things that normally have there own processors and ram which when integrated must borrow from your system instead. The problem I have with integrated network card is replacing it if it breaks/fries/damaged/whatever. You're gonna have to either a) send mobo for rma, or b) addon a pci card and then waste time reconfiguring it

Not that that happens often but I just don't trust integrated components yet. Plus in the past they were obscure makes and models, or generic makes that had little or no or even buggy linux support.

But I mean, to each his own, I wasn't saying it's devine mandate to use non-integrated, I was expressing my opinion so take it how you want.

----------

## Aman9090

i did some editing of the /etc/conf.d/net and still no-go... ideas?  :Smile: 

Also remember that i posted the output of lsmod above as MADcow requested - this thread is being mucked up by discussion rather than help so I thought I should point that out for anyone who didn't see it  :Smile: 

----------

## MADcow

 *Quote:*   

> (20:42:14) me: ifconfig eth0 down
> 
> (20:42:1 Andrew G: ok
> 
> (20:42:29) me: ifconfig eth0 up&&dhcpcd eth0
> ...

 

i also told him to make his /etc/conf.d/net to look like this 

```

iface_eth0="dhcp"

```

oh well *gives up*

----------

## MADcow

oh yea, and i'm glad that the integrated vs addon war was resolved without any bloodshed  :Smile: 

----------

## Aman9090

me too MADcow  :Smile: 

So umm... any ideas?

----------

## kwiqsilver

 *MADcow wrote:*   

> oh yea, and i'm glad that the integrated vs addon war was resolved without any bloodshed 

 

 :Very Happy: 

I agree with digitalsy about integrated video and sound, and I see his point about replacing a bad network card versus a bad on-board chip. I just wanted him to admit that integration doesn't have to mean bad performance.

I've got a 486 with an ISA controller card, VLB video, ISA sound, and ISA 10Mbps network card sitting in my closet  that I can run against my all-in-one Epia 533MHz system to prove it!  :Wink: 

----------

## shiner

Aman9090, my network just conked out on me too...thanks to everyone who has given ideas, btw...unfortunately, it still isn't working.

my card shows up in /proc/pci, but it doesn't show in ifconfig...which is why net.eth0 doesn't work.  Question is, how can I reinstall my 3c59x module? I only switched to gentoo a few days ago, so please use baby talk  :Smile: 

Right now I'm doing the following:

```
make menuconfig
```

then I selected my card (it shows [M] )

```
make dep
```

```
make modules modules_install
```

Is this correct?

----------

## kwiqsilver

Are you making (and copying to /boot, and adding to grub or lilo) bzImage as well?

If so what you said will give you a working 3c59x module. You can install it with "modprobe 3c59x" and make sure it's there with lsmod. If you want to remove it run "rmmod 3c59x" and to reload it just rmmod it then modprobe it.

----------

## shiner

I tried that, but this is what I got...

```
# modprobe 3c59x

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/3c59x.o: unresolved symbol irq_stat_R6772ba18

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/3c59x.o: unresolved symbol soft_net_data_$0407c8f5

.

.

.

```

and it spat out about ten lines saying each with a different unresolved symbol. I'm thinking my 3c59x.o file is corrupt. Is there a way I can reinstall it from scratch despite not being able to get online (except for this windoze machine)?

----------

## kwiqsilver

I don't know how much you know about C and linking, so I'll explain it just in case (it's good to understand the why of a problem as well as the solution).

Your module requires some functionality that's in another module, or perhaps should be compiled directly into the kernel. irq_stat_R6772ba18 is a function that your module needs to call (I'd guess it has something to do with getting stats about irqs  :Wink: ). To find out where in the kernel it is, go to /usr/src/linux and run 

```

find . -name '*.c' | xargs grep irq_stat_R6772ba18

```

Then do the same for your other missing symbols.

It'll tell you all the c files you need to compile in. You can, based on their name and location guess which part of the kernel they belong to, or post the filenames here.

When you know the kernel options you're missing, go into the menuconfig and select them.

Oh...and a simple question...when you complied your kernel before, you did make the bzImage, copy it to /boot, and add that kernel image to your lilo or grub settings, right? If you compile a module then try to run it with the running kernel, there's a good chance it won't work.

----------

## shiner

For that find command, what directory do you want me to search? 

When you say bzImage, I'm assuming you mean a tarball, right? When I installed the system, I used genkernel. Although I didn't copy it to the boot dir, it appeared there. I did add that image to GRUB, though.

I was reading something about preemptive kernels. Someone a while back had a similar problem, and someone suggested that perhaps the kernel was not preemptive but the mods were expecting it to be??? Which could explain the unresolved symbols???

Could I fix this whole thing by just creating another kernel? If I did that I could just build the 3c59x into it, since I don't see switching that card out anytime soon.

By the way, Aman9090, did you get yours to work?

----------

## Aman9090

No mine still isn't resolved... please help  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kwiqsilver

Run find in /usr/src/linux. You can cd to that directory and run it with "." as I printed it before or just run it against /usr/src/linux from any directory.

I'm not familiar with genkernel, but I'd guess it did the bzImage transfer. It's not a tarball, it's a single file (the kernel) that's been bzipped.

I have the same module in my other box, and I don't think I have any special preemptive kernel setup.

I'd suggest using menuconfig or xconfig to rebuild your kernel. I'm not sure what genkernel does, but you get complete control of the build settings using the menuconfig or xconfig option.

It's a bit of a challenge the first couple of times, but the help options make it easy to figure out.

----------

## Aman9090

so umm was that for me or for shinner? If it wasn't for me, what should I do? lol

----------

## kwiqsilver

 *Aman9090 wrote:*   

> what should I do?

 

Start over?

----------

## shiner

Well, the find didn't do anything, but I'm recompiling my kernel right now. I used genkernel, which should give me the same kernel I started with (knock on wood). I'll let you know how it goes...

Aman9090, I think you and I have a very similar problem...where do you stand now? What have you tried and what haven't you tried? I kinda got lost after all the sideline discussion about onboard vs card, so I'm not sure where you stand.

----------

## shiner

by the way, kwiqsilver, I'm watching the progress of genkernel, and I can see what it's doing...

```
make mrproper

make oldconfig

start kernel build

make dep

make bzImage

make modules

make modules_install

moving bzImage to /boot

copying system.map to /boot

IT WORKED!!!! WOO HOOOOOOOO!!!!

Thanks for all the help kwiqsilver. GREATLY appreciated.
```

----------

## Aman9090

I can load my driver modules, via-rhine but I can't get my net connection started. When trying to up eth0 it says "Failed loading needed services". I made a hostname - no idea what i have to do for a domain - I edited /etc/conf.d/net and i put it into the script to load during boot. I don't know what else to do.. Really, I have been computer-less for 1 1/2 weeks and my girl really needs her computer back   :Confused:  Is there any suggestions?

----------

## digitalsy

You can make up a domain name like aman.net or furryfuckfriend.com, or use a domain of which you already own, whichever just put it in your /etc/dnsdomainname (this is all explained in the gentoo install how to, might want to read that over again) then redo the step on how to setup your network on bootup (once again in the install how to)

Right now though, if it's failing on startup, try doing dhcpcd eth0 from the terminal and see if it will get you an ip, if not post the error.

Another thought...are you even using dhcp? Do you have an internal network of static ip's bound? Read the how to, to see how to configure your system for static ip's if so.

-digi

----------

## kwiqsilver

 *shiner wrote:*   

> by the way, kwiqsilver, I'm watching the progress of genkernel, and I can see what it's doing...
> 
> Thanks for all the help kwiqsilver. GREATLY appreciated.

 

That's good, but are you sure it chose the right options? Does genkernel let you go through a list like menuconfig or xconfig and choose modules and build settings?

Aman, run lspci (like I said before) or at least provide the relevant info from /proc/pci and dmesg. Then we can be sure you have the right card/module pair.

Then show the results of "lsmod", specifically we're looking for the via-rhine entry.

Then run ifconfig and post those results (without a working network card, you might have to sneaker-net the results to the web browser...a good digital camera works too).

If you have the right module, it's loaded properly, and it's not already configured with bad data, then all we have to do is set up a good config and you'll be set.

----------

## Aman9090

 *Aman9090 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Module             Size               Used By         Not Tainted
> 
> ...

 

There's that info for ya  :Smile: 

this happened in ifconfig:

```
lo           Link encap:Local Area Network

inet addr: 127.0.0.1 Mask: 255.0.0.0

UP LOOPBACK RUNNING    MTU: 16436 Metric: 1

Rxpackets: 2 errors: 0 dropped:0 overruns: 0 frame: 0

Txpackets: 2 errors: 0 dropped:0 overruns: 0 carrier: 0

colisions: 0 txqueuelen: 0

rxbytes 100 (100.0 bytes) txbytes: 100 (100.0 bytes)

```

good/bad?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MADcow

 *Quote:*   

> You can make up a domain name like aman.net or furryfuckfriend.com, or use a domain of which you already

 

i already told him that O.o

andrew: your ifconfig output is good and bad.

good: lo is there. if lo wasn't there, you would have worse problems...

bad: no eth0...

----------

## Aman9090

so what do i do?

----------

## shiner

I don't know, man. I'm still kindof a newbie myself (just made the leap from RedHat). I would say try reinstalling the kernel. It worked for me.

As for genkernel, I believe there is an advanced setting which will allow you to manipulate mods and stuff, but I don't know to what degree. I used the default, which is supposed to search through to find your hardware and choose appropriate modules. It put a butload of unused modules in there, but lsmod shows me that only necessary ones are actually used.

At this point, I'm just happy the damn thing works    :Cool: 

----------

## Aman9090

When i used LILO to boot when I used genkernel the first time it wouldn't boot lol. I may do that if I can get it to boot from the image it creates lol  :Very Happy:  Any advice on how to do that?

----------

## MADcow

one last time, then i give up, are you ABSOLUTLEY sure that you are copying the file /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage to /boot/WHATEVER and then booting /boot/WHATEVER as your compressed boot image?

and PLEASE check networking options in menuconfig one last time...

----------

## digitalsy

Also make sure that if you have a seperate boot partition it is MOUNTED when you copy the new bzImage over to it, otherwise you're just copying it to the boot mount point, not the actual mount partition...this is also documented in the Install how to, which I suggest you take a look over....from beginning to end.

----------

## kwiqsilver

 *digitalsy wrote:*   

> Also make sure that if you have a seperate boot partition it is MOUNTED when you copy the new bzImage over to it, otherwise you're just copying it to the boot mount point, not the actual mount partition...this is also documented in the Install how to, which I suggest you take a look over....from beginning to end.

 

 :Very Happy:  Good point. I remember making that mistake a few times.

Here's a step by step for you aman:

As root:

```
cd /usr/src/linux

mv .config config.notworking

make menuconfig
```

Go to the section on networking and set via-rhine to [M]. Make any other changes you absolutely need for your computer to run at a basic level (getting rid of the .config file removed all your previous choices). Exit the configurator, saving your changes.

```
make clean dep bzImage modules modules_install

mount /boot  # You only need to do this if boot is mounted separately

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/vmlinuz-2.4.20-net # change the number to match your version
```

Edit /etc/lilo.conf

Add the following section (if you used a different file name above use it here):

```
image=/boot/vmlinuz-2.4.20-net

label=working-net

read-only

root=/dev/hda3
```

Change the "root=" line to match what partition is mounted as "/" (run the "mount" command to see).

If you don't have entries for "prompt" and "timeout" in lilo.conf add this to the very top:

```
prompt

timeout=50
```

Run the "lilo" command. It should list the "-net" kernel.

Add "via-rhine" to the file /etc/modules.autoload (if not there already).

Reboot.

Choose the "working-net" option from the lilo menu.

Log in as root.

Run "lsmod", and you should see via-rhine, if not run "modprobe via-rhine" and try lsmod again.

From the install guide:

 *Quote:*   

> Edit the /etc/conf.d/net script to get your network configured for your first boot.
> 
> Code listing 21.2: Boot time Network Configuration
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Don't forget that lines beginning with '#' in the file are commented out and won't take effect.

Then run:

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

ifconfig eth0   # Should display a properly configured network.
```

----------

## kwiqsilver

If that doesn't work, buy a ticket for the next flight to Phoenix, and I'll meet you at the airport.

----------

## MADcow

kwiqsilver: you put a lot of effort into that post... sadly i've told him all of that on aim a few times. but... maybe it will, by some freak accident, work this time around  :Smile: 

----------

## Aman9090

i dunno...

didn't work for me fellas... when i boot into the new kernel it gives me an error - the screen moves too fast for me to write it down and/or memorize it, however I know it says something about 'failing to exec <something to do with via-rhine>'

This doesn't happen when I boot into normal kernel... when i added net.eth0 it said that it was already added - it still is not starting up eth0. Is this because of via-rhine and that exec error? Net doesn't work on my normal kernel either.

If not, this is a kernel issue - something else I have to configure - right?

----------

## MADcow

must i say it again, boot messages can be found by typing dmesg

for a nicely viewable form, try dmesg|less

----------

## shiner

honestly, for the time you spent fiddling with all this, you would have been done if you just formatted the drive and did it from scratch   :Laughing:   That is, unless you net card has never worked. Maybe go to the store, buy a new net card (one you know is supported), and redo EVERYTHING...and use GRUB instead of LILO...it's better.

Just an idea

----------

## MADcow

yea, i told him to use grub... he doesn't want to... and he says that the ethernet card works fine in other computers...

----------

## Aman9090

you never told me that Alec... nor did you tell me what dmesg was...

I am pretty sure I am just configuring something incorrectly. However, I have looked over and over again and I can't find many networking settings that i can fuggin understand. And yes, my onboard ethernet works and always has. I am just configuring SOMETHING incorrectly ... let me get you that error...

----------

## Aman9090

here it is

```
kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k nls_iso8859rk, errno = 2
```

----------

## MADcow

```
(20:55:29·tux@Helix)

[/2/music/rage against the machine/rage]$ cat ~/.gaim/logs/flyboy3948.log |grep 

-i grub

<FONT COLOR="#16569E" sml="AIM/ICQ">(20:54:14) <B>me:</B></FONT> <font sml="AIM/

ICQ">or GRUB DERK</FONT><BR>

<FONT COLOR="#16569E" sml="AIM/ICQ">(23:22:50) <B>me:</B></FONT> <font sml="AIM/

ICQ">but i use grub</FONT><BR>

<FONT COLOR="#A82F2F" sml="AIM/ICQ">(23:22:59) <B>Andrew G:</B></FONT> <font sml

="AIM/ICQ"><HTML><BODY BGCOLOR="#ffffff"><font face="Arial">does GENTOO have gru

b?</BODY></HTML></FONT></FONT><BR>

<FONT COLOR="#16569E" sml="AIM/ICQ">(23:23:15) <B>me:</B></FONT> <font sml="AIM/

ICQ">it can use grub or lilo or ANYTHING</FONT><BR>

<FONT COLOR="#16569E" sml="AIM/ICQ">(23:23:21) <B>me:</B></FONT> <font sml="AIM/

ICQ">but there are instructions for grub and lilo</FONT><BR>

<FONT COLOR="#16569E" sml="AIM/ICQ">(20:17:30) <B>me:</B></FONT> <font sml="AIM/

ICQ">grub grub grub</FONT><BR>

<FONT COLOR="#A82F2F" sml="AIM/ICQ">(20:17:37) <B>Andrew G:</B></FONT> <font sml

="AIM/ICQ"><HTML><BODY BGCOLOR="#ffffff"><font face="Arial">i dont have grub ava

ilable to me</BODY></HTML></FONT></FONT><BR>

<FONT COLOR="#16569E" sml="AIM/ICQ">(20:17:42) <B>me:</B></FONT> <font sml="AIM/

ICQ">grubgrub</FONT><BR>

<FONT COLOR="#A82F2F" sml="AIM/ICQ">(20:17:57) <B>Andrew G:</B></FONT> <font sml

="AIM/ICQ"><HTML><BODY BGCOLOR="#ffffff"><font face="Arial">slack doesn't have g

rub</BODY></HTML></FONT></FONT><BR>

<FONT COLOR="#16569E" sml="AIM/ICQ">(09:56:17) <B>me:</B></FONT> <font sml="AIM/

ICQ">in grub or whatever</FONT><BR>

(20:55:39·tux@Helix)

[/2/music/rage against the machine/rage]$ 

```

```
(20:57:00·tux@Helix)

[/2/music/rage against the machine/rage]$ cat ~/.gaim/logs/damage1343.log |grep -i dmesg

<FONT COLOR="#A82F2F" sml="AIM/ICQ">(18:59:33) <B>Andrew G:</B></FONT> <font sml="AIM/ICQ"><HTML><BODY BGCOLOR="#ffffff"><FONT LANG="0">i did dmesg | less</FONT></BODY></HTML><BR>

<FONT COLOR="#16569E" sml="AIM/ICQ">(19:00:08) <B>me:</B></FONT> <font sml="AIM/ICQ">the gentoo init scripts don't turn up in dmesg</FONT><BR>

```

SO THERE!

and... since you were talking about DMESG, you obviously knew about it somehow...

Edit: the board hates my html style logs... i could make a complicated regexp to remove the html, or do it by hand... or i could just leave it as-is and do more important stuff...

----------

## MADcow

oh yea, and if you were wondering why my pwd is rage against the machine/rage, i'm trying to rember what track 4 of "Rage Against the Machine" (by Rage Against The Machine) is titled... i lost my cd case and i don't remember...

so yea, if you know what it is, i'll give ya' a cookie  :Wink: 

Edit: track 6 also...Last edited by MADcow on Fri Nov 14, 2003 2:24 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Aman9090

listen we can discuss about how I was wrong later - i want an answer to my problem so i can stop bugging you all.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## MADcow

yea, i want to fix it too...

laughing my ass off.. i was looking at that log excerpt.. i love it when i just go "grub grub grub"

and you go "i don't have grub available to me" and instead of helping i just say "grubgrub"

hehe   :Laughing: 

someone make his stuff work so i can ignore him more  :Wink: 

----------

## kwiqsilver

 *MADcow wrote:*   

> oh yea, and if you were wondering why my pwd is rage against the machine/rage, i'm trying to rember what track 4 of "Rage Against the Machine" (by Rage Against The Machine) is titled... i lost my cd case and i don't remember...
> 
> so yea, if you know what it is, i'll give ya' a cookie 
> 
> Edit: track 6 also...

 

Settle for Nothing 

Know Your Enemy

the rest of them.

I'll take that cookie, but I only accept them from the originating server.  :Wink: 

----------

## kwiqsilver

 *Aman9090 wrote:*   

> listen we can discuss about how I was wrong later - i want an answer to my problem so i can stop bugging you all.  

 

We can always just ignore your posts...

----------

## Aman9090

I was specifically talking to MADcow aka alec. You have nothing to worry about as I wasn't talking to you. I was simply maddened by the ammount of discussion in this thread - I feel awful for putting you guys through such - I really thought I could find an answer is all - and my position makes matters worse. Really, I appreciate everyone's help a lot. I do feel bad about what I have done, however - mucking up this thread - it's totally crapped out.

I'm sorry, again that was just a personal remark to a friend - no need for you to take offense - I do appologize. I just want a sollution so you people can get on with your lives and so that the same can do so for me.  :Smile: 

Really, I am more than greatful for your knowledge and niceness. Do you have anymore ideas?

----------

## kwiqsilver

Do you have the LiveCD handy?

Put it in, boot the PC, and see if the network is set up properly.

I have the same via network chip, and the LiveCD autoconfigured my network.

If it works for you, then it means your card is good and works with that module. Run lsmod at that point to see which modules are installed.

----------

## Aman9090

lol...

Yes I have the LiveCD on me and I know for a fact that it boots my network fine. My network card, for the last time, works  :Smile: 

When I run lsmod i get the same as last time - I am at work right now and can try when I get home. Thanks for that advice.

----------

## MADcow

kwiqsilver is some kind of god.

*tosses cookie*

----------

## kwiqsilver

 *MADcow wrote:*   

> kwiqsilver is some kind of god.
> 
> *tosses cookie*

 

Don't toss your cookies, we just cleaned in here!  :Wink: 

I wouldn't say a god as much as a guy who has heard of the "internet". It's a bunch of linked computers that have all sorts of useful information...and more porn than you could ever imagine.  :Razz: 

----------

## yahewitt

two solutions:

1. lock yourself in all weekend until you learn linux the only way one can...by trying things out & reading online docs until you "get it", people have given you all the information required.

2. realise it's not an OS for everyone and use Windows instead.

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## MADcow

i don't know about that, kwiqsilver; i can imagine a lot of porn...   :Laughing: 

yahewitt: i've suggested both... he doesn't seem to be considering either....

it's the thread that never eeeeendsss!

----------

## Aman9090

well thanks for helping a newbie out... man I am starting to get second doubts about some of the people in this community - I used slackware with no problems and seeing that I went for a more advanced OS it means that I have to be yelled at for not knowing what some made-up-worded module does?  :Rolling Eyes:  I feel sorta betrayed as some have helped me and some have just yelled at me..

Thanks so far for your help, but I know when I am not wanted - I know when I have pissed off enough people that they start giving shit for advice. Thanks to all the ones that were kind - I guess I will have to suffer through the torture of figuring out for myself now.

----------

## MADcow

/me resists the urge to use the "image" bbcode to post goatse...

andrew, don't flame people trying to help you. there is no and i repeat no better community. the problem is with you, not our help. everyone else on this forum has their network cards working. i have several onboard, and pci, and PCMCIA and wireless cards working.

use google.

edit: module names always make sense. the name is usually the model name of the device that it is a driver for. again, use google.

----------

## nex_tym

Few things. Are you 100% sure your isp has a dchp server? If you are 100% sure that you need dhcp....

Boot the live CD and again look what its doing. It will say "configuring dhcp" Then you know for sure. 

When you have internet on the live CD

lsmod

look for which module it is using. Maybe you are using the wrong one? 

reboot....

dmesg > bootup

cat /usr/src/linux/.config > kconfig

cat /etc/init.d/net.eth0 > net

and send me those 3 files.

----------

## kwiqsilver

 *nex_tym wrote:*   

> Few things.

 

We've had him confirm all that stuff.

The problem is he's either not telling us about his setup accurately, or he's changed some configuration setting somewhere without telling us. That's why I tried to get him to recompile the kernel with just default settings plus via-rhine: he didn't.

It's the kind of problem most of us could fix quickly, but without access to the box, we're blind, and he's not noticing all the things we would.

Aman, check linux.org for a local user group and go to their next meeting (or better yet an installfest). You need hands on help.

----------

## dogghaus

Sorry to join in here, but here's my $.02:

Start with the BIOS; make sure the onboard ethernet is disabled; confirm your BIOS sees the PCI card in your PCI section; if you can get details on the IRQ and I/O, write it down.

It sounds like a hardware communication issue, meaning the card may work well on other machines, but this one doesn't like it.  You could try making a simple Windows network boot disk, using the lanmangler drivers, and checking the card functionality from there.

I am now a 1 day veteran (joke; complete noob) with Gentoo, and I had ethernet trouble as well.  Here's what fixed it for me:

Downloading the module; adding the module name to the /etc/modules-autoload.d/kernel-2.4 file, rebooting.  Worked great, I'm starting to think of reloading all my redhat boxes.

And I accept any criticism for reinventing the wheel on this post.

----------

## MADcow

nope; you didn't reinvent the wheel; i hadn't even considered conflicting hardware/shared IRQ's; good job.

he DOES have a dhcp server, i'm fairly sure... it's not a matter of his isp, it's a matter of his router, which works as the dhcp server, supposedly... and i explained to him how he could grab the config from the cd (/proc/config and lsmod) and configure his kernel to use exactly that, with relative ease; that would ensure that his config is right, but he seems reluctant to either A) write it down, or B) burn a cd (which i told him how to do) ... he can't put it on a floppy because he doesn't have one...

----------

## dogghaus

Sounds like you've put a lot of work in this; maybe time to give up, you can only try so much, and so much communication gets lost when you're not there in person.

Trouble with doing too many things at once, it's hard to narrow down the problem.  He should give the computer a static IP on the same subnet, see if he can ping something, like his own network card's external address.   If he can, great, try to ping the DHCP router, which will have a static internal address.   If that doesn't work, it's a hardware issue, and he's got to do the troubleshooting steps from the beginning and work his way up to the OS drivers (er, sorry, MODULES).

----------

